# speed of your recurve



## further north (Apr 9, 2008)

im looking to find the fastest recurve and aslo a traditionl archery group


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Welcome to AT. You might want to post a thread in the Traditional section .


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Hmmm Speed. Black Swan Bows claim his hybrid will top 200 fps using a 9grn/lb arrow. My bows are somewwhat slower. I have a Sley, that hits 190, on my chronograph. However averages around 180 under normal shooting. My Morrison hits 185 so far, ave 175 FPS under normal shoting.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

FN -



> im looking to find the fastest recurve


Usually not a good question, or rather a rank beginners' question.

First, there are 3 freakin' million recurves out there ranging from vintage production bows to current day customs, the latter typically made by mom and pop shops or some guy in his basement. 

As Zilla said, most recurves will shoot between 170 - 180 fps with an appropriate weight arrow. Almost ANY recuvre will go over 200+ fps with very light arrows and very light FF type strings. The only thing is, going that light in either arrow or string will typically bring the bow's life to an abrupt end.

Again, using a std weight (8-10 gr/lb) arrow, you'll find that the diference between the "fast" and "slow" bows is a lot less than you'd guess based on manufactures claims.

Typically, rigid metal risered bow with FITA/ILF type limbs will be faster than most wood bows. That's partly because there has been more research and development put into limb design, and a more rigid riser to exploit that limb design. To a lesser degree, carbon limbs are lighter than most wood core limbs and that helps A LITTLE. 

The real reason that metal riser/ILF limbed bows, such as the DAS and Tradtech Titan are indeed faster than "most" wood bows is because they can handle the aforementioned lighter arrows and lighter/low stretch strings better (ie survive the shock or repeated firings). 

The last factor is draw length, The longer the power stroke equals free horse power, providing the limbs aren't over stressed.

Reality: 

All speed gives you is a flatter trajectory (and bragging rights, if you're into that sort of thing). The trajectory issue isn't that big a deal at typical "trad" hunting distances of 20 yds or so. Most of my vinatge hunting bows are in the 170-180 fps range, while the minimum speed I'll accpet of a target bow is 190 fps and more typically over 200 for a serious rig. Why the difference? The latter has to reach 70 or 90M before I run out of sight bar, the former doesn't.

Speed is a marketing angle, and possibly the only quatifable way of comparing two bows. While it needs to be considered when looking for a new rig, smoothness of draw, pointability, stability and quietness may be of equal or greater importance. Lastly, YOU have to like the bow. The "fastest" bow in the world won't do you a bit of good, it you don't like it on some gut level.

About a "trad" shop, knowing where you are might help in that regard.

Have fun ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

SPEED and TRADITIONAL dont go together. If ya want speed, stick to your wheely bows!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dave -

So when was the last time you walked into a archery shop and asked for the slowest stickbow on the rack - because it was the most "traditional"?

BP, Bear, Wing, Hoyt, Browning, Damon Howatt and every other manufacturer touted their stickbows as the "fastest", even in the 60's and 70's. That's been the case throughout history; imagine being a medeval bowyer and telling the local warlord that you made the slowest bows in the county - good luck. In other words your comment would have been laughed at up to approximately 20 years ago when certain peoiple (egged on a few bow makers) people started rebelling against compounds. 

The only catch is that speed has to be balanced with ALL the other factors I discussed above. 

Like FN, I want my bows to be as fast as they can be, I just understand the other factors involved and I know how to make the balance. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Fast enough that the wheelie bow guys say "That's a fast recurve". That's with 8.75 grains per pound.


----------



## eskrimaworks (Nov 4, 2007)

FN,
I'm slowly getting to know Viper outside of ArcheryTalk and I will say this: Viper has probably _forgotten_more about modern recurves than I'm ever going to know. When Viper talks, I pay close attention. I'd encourage you to do the same.

Good luck to you,
Dan


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

speed never enters the equation with me and my trad gear....couldnt care less what the chrono says. Its about whether or not it puts an arrow where I look.

I also shoot compounds and have a Martin that spits em out 300+

Traditional (to me) is about getting back to where we came, a time before chronographs, record books and having to have what your neighbor(buddy) has. Its a personal journey that should not be cluttered with the non-essentials......a chance to find yourself again


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Border recurves are probably one of the fastest bows being made.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't really care about speed, but I know that my Martin Hunter 60#@28 has massive energy, launching 600+grain arrows with enough speed to bury them 6 inches into the 3D targets and clean through the aerial targets (even with blunts, they just cause 1/2 holes in the aerials)


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*??????*

WELL we seem to have forgotten the fact the newer bows shoot arrows at alot less weight than 8-9 grains per pound , and no the bows do not explode. the fita shooters shoot in the 5 grain per pound range and shoot thousand and thousands of arrows with no limb failure.. Yes the older stuff needs some weight to it.. technology is here as well ...My gamemaster at 38 lbs 24 inch draw was close to 210 fps ... no limb failure on stock limbs and no bull at least 10-15 thousand shots...or even more... AS viper has said speed is not the most important thing.... You have to remember some guys shoot 70-80 lb bows at 29 in draw length doesn`t mean they have the fastest bow at your draw length and weight also arrow choice makes a big difference... And man this question has been asked a lot and now we will have a book written here with all the posts Find something that you can shoot with accuracy , and with no fatigue and enjoy it.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

When I first started Trad, I was consumed with speed. I did everything I could to get my arrow to go faster. Each time I gained speed, my scores would go lower. I finally listened to what everyone was saying and forgot about speed. I started shooting heavier arrows, made adjustments on my bow and actually decreased my drawlength. All these changes equated to higher scores. Worry about accuracy, more than likely any reasonably weighted bow will be fast enough to do what you need iy to.

J


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Classic - 

We've been here before. and while I'm not telling you or anyone else what to do, no FITA *RECURVE* shooter is shooting a 5 gr/lb arrow (usual caveat - someone knows a guy, etc). While that may be safe for compounds, it's really a bad idea for any recurve and entirely unnecessary. Max weight for serious FITA shooters is about #50 (yeah, I know a guy who...) and that would imply a 250 gr arrow, an appropriate X10 would be about 350 gr or 7 gr/lb. (Sorry, no specs on Nanos or Mckinny 2s.  ) Also, the dynamics at shock are a little different with a 24" draw as opposed to a 28", 30" or longer draw. (I'm not an engineer, but the longer power stroke and increased momentum take a greater otll on shock.)

I just don't want to see someone injured or a bow damaged because "a guy on AT said it was OK". 

Viper1 out.


----------



## van (May 3, 2003)

It seems there are still some misconceptions out there. 
A light weight properly spined and tuned arrow and a heavy properly spined and tuned are just as accrete out of the same bow. The only difference for me is the trajectory is flatter for the lighter/faster arrow.

I compete with a 50lb recurve shooting 7.6 gn/lb arrow shooting a honest 224 ft/sec. I do have a 30 5/8 draw however. And BTW the same riser fitted with med 50 lb limbs shooting a 446 gn arrow and BH tops out at 209 ft/sec.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

trapperDave said:


> speed never enters the equation with me and my trad gear....couldnt care less what the chrono says. Its about whether or not it puts an arrow where I look.
> 
> I also shoot compounds and have a Martin that spits em out 300+
> 
> Traditional (to me) is about getting back to where we came, a time before chronographs, record books and having to have what your neighbor(buddy) has. Its a personal journey that should not be cluttered with the non-essentials......a chance to find yourself again


So "Traditional" is not actualy about,"Archery" then.
Guess that's why I've never took to it.
Just been an Archer for the last 39 years,and a certain degree of speed has always been important.
If not,might as well just chuck spears huh!:wink:


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

its whatever you want it to be


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Actually to level the palying field all speeds must be compared the same. Like using the standard of 9 grns/lb of draw weight to get read the speed. That is the standard I use, just for comparison.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Actually*

VIPER
NOT TO START AN ARGUMENT PLEASE...What I said was in the 5 grain range which to me means maybe a bit higher, and no Its not the one guy that does this it is the majority of NEW FITA SHOOTER AS THEIR EQUIPEMNT OF TODAY CAN HANDLE THIS .. It might be 5.9 grains big deal ..I also stated that older bows need heavier arrows ... Lets get all of the facts straight , maybe you should check with the new generation of shooters..When I was at the worlds in vegas a year ago I did not see anyone shooting logs thats for sure, I`m with you on old bows as the glues where not the same and with age like ourselves we become brittle, Also I never said for anyone to do this the post I think asked what do you shoot... aaaaaand this is what I shoot... cheers viper we have to meet sometime


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Classic - 

Sorry, 6 gr/lb is still pushing it. The top compound guys at Vagas as using linecutters and there's no reason to go super light with stickbows at 18M. Again, one reason you're getting away with it is a 24" draw. 

We've been through this before, and sorry, I'm not playing this time, I really think you're giving people the wrong impression, possibly a dangerous one, definately a bad one.

We can have differences of opinion, but not where safety is concerned.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Speed ? No deer , pig , turkey or alligator has side-stepped my arrow yet. I have missed but not due to speed !


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*answer*

viper
Yes you are entitled to your opinion here ... Again the same as the rest of us ..A lot of times you say read the posts maybe in this case you should do the same, don`t generalize, and when did I mention compounds here.. Sorry but I guess the rest of the world is wrong here and your right, I don`t think so And again this is MY opinion .. Please inquire and educate yourself there is new technology out there... believe it...


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

Mine is usually around 114 fps. That is equivalent to 78 mph which is what I set my F-150's cruise control on while traveling the interstate! 

Bill


----------



## Tim Hoeck (Apr 2, 2008)

Had some time today and wanted to check out and see what kind of speed these bows have in them.

Bow # 1 is a Morrison 60" Cheyenne Take down recurve. Bow is marked 52# @ 29" and scaled right on that.I draw 29 1/2"and scaled in at 54#.










Bow #2 is a 54" Bob Lee Dark Archer one Piece recurve. Bow is marked 44# @ 28" and at my draw is 50# @ 29 1/2".









I used the same arrows for this and they are 30" 2018 ith 4-5"feathers with 125 gr. points.
I shot 5 arrows each and this is what I got.
Morrison--------- ---- Bob Lee
206 ----------- 196
203 ------------------ 197
211 ---------------- 195
210 ------------ 196
203 ----------------- 196

I don't know if I proved anything but was fun anyway. As for bow preformance the Bob Lee seems to be a smoother shooter as is very stable and almost no shock at all and a little quietier and this is without any string silencers on it.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

My Morrison is [email protected], and I draw 26. My test arrow weighs a hair under 9 grns/lb. Measured weight at my draw is 47 lbs


----------



## Silver Eagle (Sep 9, 2007)

don't take this the wrong way...Speed is a good thing, but not the most important.
You still need an arrow with enought weigth to have good penatration, and above all, proper shot placement.
The only time I was realy concerned with arrow velocity was when I was setting up my FITA recurve for 90 meter shots, and as Viper pointed out, with an ACE or X-10 of the proper sine, I was still a long way from 5 grains per pound


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:

If your looking for speed, your writing in the wrong section. You should post that question in the wheelie bow section. Traditional gear is not made for that issue. There is a great article in last issue of TRADITIONAL BOWHUNTER APRIL/MAY. Fred Absell writes a great article on PENETRATION and ARROW WEIGHT. He explains that heavy arrows is the way to go for hunting. 10 grs per inch or more. Less noise, silence and most of all allot of forgiveness. Also heavy arrows are better down range for taking animals instead of wounding them. The article is really good. Should clear up allot of questions on light arrows and heavy ones. I feel that anyone shooting at least 8/9 grs per inch arrow weight won't have that bow to long and maybe even loose an eye along with it. IMHO!!!!!
My 518 gr arrow traveling at 179 fps took 3 does last year. All under 20 yards and all were double lung pass thrus. SHOT PLACEMENT IS THE NAME OF THE GAME. Sure the faster lighter arrow will get there faster but will it have the power to penetrate if it hits bone or will it bounce off like they did for FRED ABSELL?

HAWGSLAYER........


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

I shoot a heavier arrow, not super heavy but does purty good. Last time over my Chrono said 190 FPS. made me happy. Not because it was fast or slow, but because it shoots well. I use a two blade cut on contact broadhead, I'm totally happy with my performance. it's not fast, nor slow. it's good !!

Speed doesn't impress compound people, but being super quiet does. I'm not out to impress people, I'm out to have a good time, kill some foam, knock down some arial targets and enjoy my time in the field. None of this matters a hoot if you can't put the arrow where you want it.

For me? I'd rather have a slow hit, than a fast miss.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

> I feel that anyone shooting at least 8/9 grs per inch arrow weight won't have that bow to long and maybe even loose an eye along with it. IMHO!!!!!


 Yep, everyone's entitled to their opinion.



> I'd rather have a slow hit, than a fast miss.


----------

